# Amp with built in DSP question



## marhen3530 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm sorry if his is a dumb question, I'm new to competitions. I plan on competing in the stock classification and amps with built in DSPs are not allowed. My question is, are the ARC XDi v2 amps legal (mainly the 1200.6)? I know they have a micro processor on board, but I think this is just for safety regulations.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

That's not the same thing. It's fine


----------



## marhen3530 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you very much for your quick response... I didn't assume it would be the same, but better safe than sorry.


----------

